# Display an image on frame buffer on Raspberry Pi on FreeBSD?



## Spartrekus (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello, 

Would you know an application or C code that does display an image on frame buffer on Raspberry Pi on FreeBSD?
(FreeBSD 13.0)

I tried w3m but it does not show a png.
In the source, it is given fbio.h and /dev/ttyv0 (instead of fb0).

Bestr regards,
Sp.


----------



## acheron (Apr 20, 2019)

There are some examples code in misc/raspberrypi-userland


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 20, 2019)

acheron said:


> There are some examples code in misc/raspberrypi-userland


for framebuffer using fbio on the raspiberry ?


----------



## acheron (Apr 20, 2019)

Using egl.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 20, 2019)

opengl?

$ pkg search egl
egl-0.3.1_8                    Enhanced OpenGL-only Quake II engine
freeglut-3.0.0_2               open source implementation of the GLUT library
gegl-0.4.12_3                  Graph based image processing framework
pipeglade-4.7.0                Graphical user interface driven by pipes or fifos
spegla-1.1p5                   Mirror program for FTP sites (written in C)


----------



## acheron (Apr 20, 2019)

Embedded-System Graphics Library.
You can find some examples here: https://github.com/gonzoua/userland/tree/master/host_applications/linux/apps/hello_pi


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 20, 2019)

acheron said:


> Embedded-System Graphics Library.
> You can find some examples here: https://github.com/gonzoua/userland/tree/master/host_applications/linux/apps/hello_pi


seems a linux thing: https://github.com/gonzoua/userland/tree/master/host_applications/linux


----------



## acheron (Apr 20, 2019)

Nope, it works on FreeBSD.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 21, 2019)

acheron said:


> Nope, it works on FreeBSD.


Did you try  or manage to ?  Sounds good if yes, i.e. managed.

It would be great if at least one person managed to teach us 

thank you


----------



## acheron (Apr 22, 2019)

I used to be the maintainer of the port, omxplayer and kodi uses it to play video. I suppose it can also display image.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 22, 2019)

acheron said:


> I used to be the maintainer of the port, omxplayer and kodi uses it to play video. I suppose it can also display image.



wow

I didnt know that kodi was working on freebsd and on framebuffer.

on retropie there are lot of work done running on framebuffer. even quake 3 that runs so fast.
kodi runs on it pretty well as well.
if you use on it x11 then it is terribly slow better to use framebuffer.

vgl works but on x11 only.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> I didn't know that Kodi was working on FreeBSD


Port was renamed from XBMC to Kodi in 2015. The old XBMC port was added in 2010. So it's been around for almost 10 years.

multimedia/kodi


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 30, 2019)

acheron said:


> I used to be the maintainer of the port, omxplayer and kodi uses it to play video. I suppose it can also display image.



Dear Acheron,

Could you maybe port FBI to FreeBSD, if you would like?
framebuffer image: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/fbi.1.html

thank you


----------

